
Teen solves Newton's 300-year-old riddle - narad
http://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/u7551/teen_solves_newtons_300yearold_riddle_an/c4sxd91
======
ColinWright
There's a follow-up here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4034487>

This to accompany some previous submissions:

* <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4028756>

* <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4029599>

* <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4029676>

* <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4031332>

* <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4031625>

* <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4034225>

* <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4046994>

Consensus seems to be that he's found a closed-form solution of a 2D
projectile with friction proportional to the square of the velocity:

* [http://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/u7551/teen_solves...](http://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/u7551/teen_solves_newtons_300yearold_riddle_an/c4sxd91)

* [http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/150242/teenager-solv...](http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/150242/teenager-solves-newton-dynamics-problem-where-is-the-paper)

